# Pro Hormone..Bedlam...wow!!!!



## Supra (Sep 21, 2012)

My friend has been on this stuff for a month and gone from 205 to 240 in two months and thats all he took and he look's fcking huge. He just got to my place and im writing this up as we speak...I think im gonna try it..only thing is it was $300

(Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione) 30mg (2a,3a-epithio-17-methyletioallocholanol)


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 21, 2012)

PH's suck bro. You might blow up quick but chances are you'll lose most of it and recovery from PH's are harder then AAS. Ask anyone that has done PH's and then done AAS. 9/10 will tell you they'll never touch PH's again. The other one is just a dumbass.


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 21, 2012)

been there, done that.  don't waste your $$

Tren is 20X's better for a 1/4 the price


----------



## Supra (Sep 21, 2012)

ok not doing it then


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yea, bro....I am doing my first AAS cycle as we speak and I am not looking back. totally different than phs.


----------



## Supra (Sep 22, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Yea, bro....I am doing my first AAS cycle as we speak and I am not looking back. totally different than phs.



Same here, I just started my first one as well, I didn't know you just started as well


----------

